
Show HN: Booky.io – Online bookmark manager - motherwhale
http://booky.io/
======
toyg
Ok, great, it's another cloud-based bookmark manager. So what?

I mean, what is the difference between this and umpteen other similar
services? A better API, better browser integration, what?

I say this constructively, as a perennial mourner of the original del.icio.us,
constantly hoping that one day we'll get a service that:

\- integrates seamlessly with browsers (at least FF & Chrome)

\- provides a solid API for other people to integrate with niche browsers and
system

\- provides solid syndication and social-sharing features, again integrated
with browsers

\- makes me actually _get back and read_ a lot of stuff I casually bookmark
and never actually get back to.

\- makes it easy to prune old bookmarks, tag them, and manage them in flexible
ways

\- optionally, provides a "snapshot" feature to make sure I never actually get
a broken link if I go back to a very old bookmark.

I don't know of any service that satisfies all these requirements yet
(although I'm open to suggestions, of course), so I'd be interested in knowing
what booky.io aims for.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Try Kifi![0] I love it. It has most of the stuff you mentioned - the killer
features for me are:

1\. easy icon to bookmark any page

2\. TAGGING! i can place multiple tags on each thing.

3\. full text search across all bookmarked articles!

ability to "follow" and browse other peoples libraries is nice too.

(i'm not affiliated with kifi, just a happy user). [0]www.kifi.com

------
idlewords
OP: You should find a credible way to pay for this, and publicize how you're
doing it. Online bookmarking especially has seen a lot of services come and
go, and people are skittish about putting their bookmarks into a new site with
no guarantee they'll stick around.

You may find that having a credible revenue stream actually attracts people to
your service.

(Disclaimer: I'm your competitor, but this is sincere advice)

~~~
kawera
What a noble attitude Maciej!

We've had enough "free" services to know better and pinboard proves your point
beautifully.

------
vinceyuan
> _booky.io is a private project and therefore completely free of charge. We
> want to provide a useful service for you and we do not ask for any money._

How do they make money to continue this project? When people use a bookmark
service, they want to know if it will be available several years later.

------
myfonj
Imported my 2+ MB bookmarks HTML export from Firefox and got

    
    
        Oops! An ajax error occured. Please reload the page and try again.
    

error. (BTW 'Occured' marks my spell-check as error.)

I have a bunch of large bookmarklets and several home-baked dataURI
"applications" and even few, erm, documents in base64 there, and 3k+ normal
bookmarks, so Iʼm not surprised it didʼt come out well on the first shot.

I see 67 successful under second long ajax request to 'backend.php' and 68th
1s+ with null response. My userID from requests is 273.

Sorry for placing such bugreport in HN thread; other options I found were
e-mail (too private) or Disqus on the Help page (too permanent and public).

Btw, IMO HTTPS really should be enforced. If I imagine what data travels over
the wires readable for anyone near. I hope I haven't made simpleAuth bookmark…

~~~
booky_io
We applied the fix. Did it solve the problem for you?

~~~
myfonj
Yes, error seems fixed, I see my familiar bookmark mess there now. Few
remarks: \- mentioned non-ASCII characters in bookmark titles are rendered in
fallback font on the page \- it seems you are hard trimming URLs to 300
characters. I donʼt think it is a good idea to set such a low limit (not only
that it destroyed most of my dataURIs): I guess there are many URLs (with
parameters perhaps) out there pleeding to be bookmarked exceeding even 1 KiB
limit. To my knowledge, dangerous size for URL is considered around 2 KiB
[source:google/SO], but in fact current browsers donʼt care much about the
size or have limits around few MiBs.

[source:google/SO]:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=url+length+limit](https://www.google.com/search?q=url+length+limit)

~~~
booky_io
Hey, thanks for all your feedback :). We will reconsider the bookmark length
limitation.

------
motherwhale
HTTPS version available, but not enforced automatically yet:
[https://booky.io/](https://booky.io/)

------
ausjke
I use xmarks which is free and cross-browser on PC, unfortunately it's not
free on smart phones.

------
amelius
What is the advantage over browser built-in bookmark managers that are also
synchronizing with a central database (such as Chrome's built-in bookmark
manager)?

~~~
netghost
If you use a few different browsers, like say Chrome and Firefox this might be
handy. Also if you're sitting at someone else's computer, it can be handy to
use some bookmarking website.

------
0hn0
more bookmark managers online: [http://www.eduhub.io/b/social-
bookmarking](http://www.eduhub.io/b/social-bookmarking)

------
grhmc
Good choice renaming from QuickBM.com. Yikes!

------
kapauldo
Great domain, I think more team oriented features and perhaps integrate with
hip chat or asana, in fact a bookmark service geared toward developers might
be useful and something teams would pay for.

